# Food Safety News - 10/25/2021



## daveomak.fs (Oct 25, 2021)

*FSIS calls Salmonella serotypes as adulterants a ‘new approach’*
By Dan Flynn on Oct 25, 2021 12:05 am
Twenty-two months after a petition was filed requesting that USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) declare certain “outbreak” serotypes of Salmonella to be per se adulterants in meat and poultry,  the government is still thinking about it. Rachel Edelstein, Assistant Administrator for the FSIS Office of Policy and Program Development, has updated petition sponsors in... Continue Reading


*Biofilms bring safety challenges to food companies*
By Chris Koger on Oct 25, 2021 12:03 am
sponsored content In the first installment of this series with Sterilex, Food Safety News explores what biofilms are and their unique resistance to attempts to kill the pathogens they protect. Food processors and manufacturers know the environments in which they operate are friendly to organisms that can taint their products, potentially leading to foodborne illness... Continue Reading


*DOJ asks District Court to deny Michael Parnell’s petition*
By Dan Flynn on Oct 25, 2021 12:01 am
The federal Department of Justice (DOJ)  wants the federal court for the Middle District of Georgia to deny former peanut broker Michael Parnell’s petition to vacate, set aside, or correct a prison sentence that could keep him behind bars for the next decade. The filing on Oct. 22  by DOJ’s Consumer Protection Branch is the... Continue Reading


----------

